# What's the view out your back or front door?



## Live Oak

The view from the front or back door seems to tell a lot about why we choose our places to live. It definitely starts the day off right when you go out the door and get a beautiful view which helps put you in good mind set. Plus, it is just plain interesting to see where other folks live and what they find attractive. Post your view and what in particular you find most attractive about it. 

Here is the view out my back door. I love being able to see the rolling hills and pond. I will get some updated pictures as I cut the sage grass down and have walking path around and upto the pond mowed about 16 feet wide now. The grass came back in very green, thick, and lush. 

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=74151">

This is the creek bottom hay field which is just off my front porch down the hill. I go here to do my thinking and just enjoy the view. There are also 3 large ponds off to the left which have a few bass but the dams need lots of work. I will get some spring pictures of this pasture soon and the difference is amazing in the vegetation. The wild turkeys love this pasture and come out during the day to graze. Sometimes as many as 30 at a time. 

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=74152">


----------



## glenn27

*Nice!*

Nice pictures, Chief--how much land is there?


----------



## Live Oak

About 250 acres.


----------



## markfnc

Really nice place. 

If I could get my wife away from the mall, I would love a place like that. :cheers:


----------



## Archdean

Nice, very nice BUT can you swim accross it?? 

Just kidding you! On second thought it is a legitimate :question:

VERY NICE SPREAD RANDY!!


----------



## Live Oak

I'll bet it must be nice to just sit and watch the world go by on the lake from that view. Nice place. :thumbsup:


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I'll bet it must be nice to just sit and watch the world go by on the lake from that view. Nice place. :thumbsup: *


Irony at it's best!! For two guys who are blessed with such scenery, why is it we spend so much time looking at a screen the size of our parents first Television Set??

I honestly believe it's because we enjoy the comraderies from all of our talented members of TF!!!

At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it!!!!!


----------



## Live Oak

Guys, let see those pictures! I am sure there are a lot of fine looking places out there.


----------



## Archdean

In response to an old thread I too would like to see what you guys see out your door this time of year, I can't recall if I ever posted any fall/winter pics sans foliage but as of this PM. Here is what I see from the front!! Basically Ducks and Geese eating my handouts,, no scantily clad young damsels riding as the mast head in passing boats!! How disappointing!!  

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/Frontviewwinter2006010Small.jpg" border="0">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/Frontviewwinter2006006Small.jpg" border="0">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/Frontviewwinter2006009Small-1.jpg" border="0">


----------



## Eddinberry

Dadgummit Dean!!!

That's a nice pond!!!

Sure beats mine!!


Gonna try and get some pics up here.....

Am fuddling and muddling like a 16 year old on a first hot date with the photo bucket thing.

Must be the blazing 24kps connection!!!

Will try again tomorrow if it rains out the planned hysteria, if not, tomorrow night.



Chief, 
4 words come to mind.
"Don't fence me in".
:usaflag: 

Heck of nice spread ya got down there!!

Stay safe all!!
Eddinberry


----------



## chrpmaster

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> * no scantily clad young damsels riding as the mast head in passing boats!! How disappointing!!  *


That OK Dean an old :bouncy: may have heart palpitations if there were. 

Andy


----------



## Eddinberry

OK,

The View out the back door is mostly trees, but past that is the Patch. And right now thanks to construction and earth moving the patchis better looking. Even with the leaves off and the dead weeds in the rows, and puddles.....

Anyhoo.....

Th View of the Patch from the N.E corner looking S.W.

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Live Oak

Looks like a little clear cuttin' and replanting has been going on. Looks like things are growing back in real nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Morgan

Here is the view from my office LOL
The pics were taken back in the early spring
The field is a 250 acre Bermuda, Tifway II field 

I hope they show up.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/Picture004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/Picture006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/Picture019.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/Picture009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/Picture013.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/Picture014.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/Picture015.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## Live Oak

Pics showed up just fine. And a very pleasing office view it is! Looks like a big operation there. What kinds of sod grass is being grown?


----------



## Morgan

Here are some pictures taken last month at the house with the kids loving on the horses. Yes there minitures.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Horses/DCP_1358.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Horses/DCP_1359.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Horses/DCP_1360.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Horses/DCP_1361.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Horses/DCP_1366.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Horses/DCP_1367.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Horses/DCP_1368.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Horses/DCP_1370.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## Morgan

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Pics showed up just fine. And a very pleasing office view it is! Looks like a big operation there. What kinds of sod grass is being grown? *


Chief in that field it was Tifway II Bermuda grass we have two 250 acre fields with that for a total of 500 acres in Bermuda. We also have a 230 acre field with Meyer Z-52 Zoysia grass and then another field around 200 acres with Zoysia Palisades, and then another field aound 120 acres with Zoysia Royal growing. I dont own the place I just work there but yes it is a huge operation the farm has been there since 1978.

http://www.winsteadturf.com/


----------



## Live Oak

I see you have some girls who love horses too! My oldest daughter is a horse fanatic. We are considering perhaps a few later on once we have finished a few other projects and get some fences repaired and fields mowed.


----------



## Archdean

Nice Place, Nice home, Nice Family!!!

:cowboy:


----------



## Morgan

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I see you have some girls who love horses too! My oldest daughter is a horse fanatic. We are considering perhaps a few later on once we have finished a few other projects and get some fences repaired and fields mowed. *


Yep my girls love those horses. They fight over who is going to feed and brush them.


----------



## markfnc

not as big as some of your great places, but it is home.


----------



## rubadub

You guys have some really nice places, thanks for the good pictures.

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Been here my whole life, by the way!


----------



## JamesMore

Wow some nice views, at the moment I am stuck in town looking to try and buy a little further out in the country side but due to my work I need a fast internet connection so some of the great spots I have seen wont work for me. But one day i will be able to post a few pics


----------



## freshtiva

Guess Im digging up an old thread and these pictures arent really "out the back door" but they are all within a couple hundred yards of the house. Peak of fall colors a month and a half ago.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Freshtiva.....WOW! What an idealic, fantasy setting and those trees are so beautiful! What state do you live in? Must be back East. Thanks for all the great photos! Christopher.


----------



## freshtiva

tractor beam said:


> Freshtiva.....WOW! What an idealic, fantasy setting and those trees are so beautiful! What state do you live in? Must be back East. Thanks for all the great photos! Christopher.



Thanks , I live in the "*show me state*"... Missouri.


----------



## grnspot110

Front picture isn't exactly front door but front walk. Others are from the back drive! Couple of different trailers there now. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## freshtiva

^ Nice ! Another Missourian representing. Cant beat living in the country.


----------

